# Saving a botched cnc project



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

CNCs are sometimes smarter than the operator. As the raised text was being V carved on this sign I noticed it looked strange. Some of the letters were thinner than they should be and others were misshapen. Hmmm. Time to pause the machine and see what’s going on.

Opps! I was using a 90º V bit instead of the 60º I had planned, and the machine thought I was using. Those pesky red Freud bits sure look a lot alike … and maybe I should put on my glasses when I read the labels I have for each bit.

Since I had combined multiple tools paths using this bit it was time to stop and change bits before continuing or the whole thing would be scrap. Meantime, let’s think about fixing this mess.

I went back into my Vectric V Carve file and created a 1/2” deep pocket to cut away the area that had been machined wrong. Then I created a new file where I could cut the text (correctly this time) on a 1/2” thick blank that I could then glue into the pocket.

As you can see the fix worked well and only I will know it was ever a problem. Well actually now we both know since I just told you. But you can keep a secret, right? Mums the word. I’m happy with how it turned out, although it would have been nice if I had done right the first time. 

To make the sign look like cast iron I gave the mdf a coat of red primer before applying Sculpt Nouveau’s Iron B coating and then a final patina was applied to rust the iron particles in the paint.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like my signature says, "A master woodworker isn't someone who never makes mistakes, it's someone who can fix them so no one knows." Good save. That finish really does look rusted Oliver.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The fix is cool but the paint job is fantastic, Oliver! Gotta ask, though, if this is outside like it appears to be? MDF outside? How long will that hold up?

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good, Oliver. Nice recovery.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

difalkner said:


> The fix is cool but the paint job is fantastic, Oliver! Gotta ask, though, if this is outside like it appears to be? MDF outside? How long will that hold up?
> 
> David


It's only outside for the photo, David. The sun shows the rust in its best light.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

And it truly looks rusted! I've never seen MDF rust but that's _gotta' _be a reference photo if anyone ever wants to know.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You just did a beginners inlay!! The education continues.

Looks good..... heck, better than good.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

That is awesome! Nicely done.

Dave


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice save Oliver
just proves a CNC does exactly what you tell her to do!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Oliver. I always look forward to seeing your projects


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice Oliver.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding, as always, plus a pretty good sea story as well.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

When I saw this in the email I knew it was you. Most people would jerk it off the CNC and add it the a never ending burn pile. Looks like you will be getting cold in the winter.

Thinking outside the box develops many good projects.

Think about personalized welcome signs where you have the main file to cut stock welcome signs and a special file to cut the insert (inlay) for the names. Cut several main files for back stock then cut the names as the orders come in. 

Great sign and paint job as always!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Think about personalized welcome signs where you have the main file to cut stock welcome signs and a special file to cut the insert (inlay) for the names. Cut several main files for back stock then cut the names as the orders come in.
> 
> Great sign and paint job as always!


Using inserts to personalize signs is a superb idea, Mike, and could speed up production and delivery times immensely. I will need to incorporate the concept in future designs.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

What product did you use to rust the paint? I have to say Oliver that's a really nice save. Looks great!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

BE-YOOTIFUL Oliver. Finesse. Great design and exceptional finish too.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Even when you make a booboo you turn out a great sign! Nice work, Oliver, love the rust.


----------

